# 

## KATEMURATOR

Witam
Potrzebyje pomocy, moja 6 letnia zmywarka firmy Whirlpool od pewnego czasu pozostawia drobne resztki prania na naczyniach, oczyszciłam wewnętrze wiatraki które tak naprawdę czesto się zapychają resztkami jedzenia, wyczyściłam zmywarke specjalnym płynem, opłukuje naczynia z resztek jedzenia przed wsadzeniem do zmywarki, wsadzam do zmywarki nie wielką ilość naczyn ale to chyba za mało bo ciągle jest coś nie tak szczególnie na górnej pólce kubki mają drobne resztki prania. Bardzo proszę o pomoc.
Z góry dziekuje za pomoc 
Pozdrawiam Kasia

----------


## Hrabia36

Witam. Raczej problem nie leży po stronie kanalizacji.

Zmywarka w komorze na dole powinna mieć sitko pod którym jest filtr-proszę sprawdzić i oczyścić

----------


## eizoo

Krótko, zmywarka to g.... i jedna wielka ściema. Dla mnie to były najgorzej wydane pieniądze w życiu

Praktyka wygląda mniej więcej tak:
1/oszczędność czasu 
hmm..., a zatem dlaczego nikt nie uwzględnia układania naczyń w zmywarce /rzadko zdarza się a raczej w ogóle, że naczyń nie trzeba jeszcze poprzestawiać poupychać przed samym zmywaniem/ oraz "rozpakowania" zmywarki do szafek. W przypadku ręcznego zmywania po naczynia na ogół sięga się wprost z suszarki i nie trzeba ich ani układać ani rozkładać.

MIT OBALONY!!!

2/Oszczędność pieniędzy, energii, tu krótko:

przeciętny detergent do zmywania kosztuje w przeliczeniu na jeden cykl ok. 40-50 gr ponadto zmywarki na cykl zużywają ok. 1kwh. Zatem 40gr+ ok. 50-65gr = 1 zł za zmywanie. Już z czystej uczciwości nie liczę nabłyszczacza i soli bo to w sumie pewnie wyjdzie ok. 5-10 gr za cykl. 

MIT OBALONY!!!  

3/Jakość zmywania - niemal sterylna
Kiedyś czytałem fajne hasło "calgonit życzy smacznego". Każdy użytkownik zmywarki zrozumie jego głęboki sens kiedy podczas rozpakowywania zmywarki spostrzeże, że skapująca z naczyń substancja nie jest li tylko czystą wodą ale zwiera "coś" ekstra! co po wyschnięciu pozostawia białe zacieki na dolnej ściance zmywarki. Uspokoi go nieco rzut oka na emaliowane naczynia /tam nasz calgonit maskuje się świetnie/ szklanki jednak nie pozostawią umysłu spokojnym drążąc go pytaniem na które nie znajdzie odpowiedzi: "wsypałem za dużo proszku, za mało nabłyszczacza, czy może za dużo soli?”

W końcu zmęczony pytaniami o sens życia /co w tym przypadku ma jak najgłębsze uzasadnienie/ zaczerpnie łyk - w trudzie przyniesionej ze sklepu lub co gorsza dotachanej z osiedlowego źródełka w 5-litrowym baniaku oligoceńskiego zdrowej wody-tak polecanej przez starszych sąsiadów i zatroskanych teściów; wychowanych i wykarmionych na tradycyjnym zmywaku, a nieświadomych wojny jaką każdego dnia toczy - kapitulując przed... sterylną szklanką... 

MIT OBALONY!!!


4/Zdrowie rąk naszych kochanych żon i naszych 

Prawda…, ale!
Skutki z powodu ilości spożywanej chemii wraz ze „sterylnie czystymi naczyniami” są nieproporcjonalnie większe aniżeli ból oraz dolegliwości, który nierzadko towarzyszą tradycyjnemu zmywaniu, zwłaszcza u osób z np.: atopowym zapaleniem skóry lub innymi dolegliwościami skórnymi. 

MIT OBALONY!!!


NIE POLECAM ZMYWARKI NIKOMU, NIE ŻYCZĘ JEJ NAJGORSZEMU WROGOWI. ŚWIADOMIE NIE PODAŁEM MODELI URZĄDZEŃ W KTÓRYCH SPOTKAŁEM SIĘ Z OPISANYMI PRZEZE MNIE PRZYPADKAMI. PODAM JEDYNIE, ŻE SĄ TO ZMYWARKI NAJPOPULARNIEJSZYCH MAREK W POLSCE.

Pozdrawiam i życzę smacznego… Ludwik  :Smile:

----------


## marcel232

Poprzedni wpis konkretnie nie na temat ale...

co do problemu to nalezy sprawdzic uszczelniacz ktory laczy gorna 'karuzele' z tylem zmywarki. 

po kilku latach guma potrafi ulec uszkodzeniu i wtedy woda ucieka 'bokiem'. 

wlasnie takim objawem sa niedomyte naczynia na gornym (ruchomym) koszu. 

gdyby naczynia nie byly domywane rowniez na dolnym wtedy problemem bylyby zapchane filtry, ewentualnie uszkodzona pompa.

----------


## michcio0711

> Krótko, zmywarka to g.... i jedna wielka ściema. Dla mnie to były najgorzej wydane pieniądze w życiu
> 
> Praktyka wygląda mniej więcej tak:
> 1/oszczędność czasu 
> hmm..., a zatem dlaczego nikt nie uwzględnia układania naczyń w zmywarce /rzadko zdarza się a raczej w ogóle, że naczyń nie trzeba jeszcze poprzestawiać poupychać przed samym zmywaniem/ oraz "rozpakowania" zmywarki do szafek. W przypadku ręcznego zmywania po naczynia na ogół sięga się wprost z suszarki i nie trzeba ich ani układać ani rozkładać.
> 
> MIT OBALONY!!!
> 
> 2/Oszczędność pieniędzy, energii, tu krótko:
> ...


To jeszcze zależy jak się jej używa.
U mnie każdy po zjedzeniu wstawia naczynia po sobie do zmywarki. Wtedy całe mycie ogranicza się tylko do wsypania detergentu i wciśnięcia przycisku. Z resztą po nabraniu wprawy ułożenie całej zmywarki naczyń zajmuje 3-5 minut. Potrafisz w tym czasie umyć 15 kompletów naczyń? W dodatku tak dokładnie jak zmywarka? 
Co do suszarki, to nie każdy chce mieć naczynia na wierzchu, u mnie stoją w zamkniętej szafce po umyciu. Z resztą nawet jeśli suszarka jest w zamkniętej szafce, to na jedno wychodzi, bo i tak trzeba po nie sięgnąć.

Koszty - tabletki są drogie i bez sensu. Ja stosuję oddzielnie sól (konieczna też przy tabletkach, koszt 1 zł/kg albo i mniej), nabłyszczasz i detergent (proszek). Sypie się tego proszku 1/3 tego, co pisze na opakowaniu/kieszeni zmywarki i nadal naczynia są dokładnie domyte.

Z resztą kierując się logiką kosztów to pralkę automatyczną też trzeba wyrzucić bo ręczne pranie wyjdzie taniej. A jak się pójdzie nad rzekę i będzie prało na tarze i uderzać kijem, ewentualnie z dodatkiem szarego mydła to nie dość, że prawie za darmo i ekologicznie, to jeszcze zdrowo!

A pozostałości detergentów na naczyniach? A myślisz, że przy ręcznym tego nie ma? Większość myje naczynia w jednej komorze a płucze w drugiej komorze zlewu, a nie pod kranem (co by się z resztą wiązało z bardzo dużym zużyciem wody). Przecież ta woda do płukania to po chwili jest pełna detergentu prawie tak jak ta do mycia!
Możesz nie używać nabłyszczacza - wtedy chemii nie będzie. Bo nabłyszczacz dodawany jest do ostatniego płukania. Wait a minute - dokładnie jak w pralce płyn do płukania! Czyli non stop chodzi się w ubraniach nasączonych chemią płynu do płukania i wdycha się jego opary, w dodatku cały praktycznie czas ma ta chemia kontakt z naszą skórą... I tu wraca pomysł powrotu do prania nad rzeką, zero chemii!
Rezygnując z płynu do płukania też nie pozbędziesz się do zera proszku do prania. Trzeba by to pranie płukać 20 razy. Kto miał trochę do czynienia z chemią w laboratorium wie jak to jest. Żeby wypłukać np. szklaną zlewkę po jakimś kwasie wodą destylowaną tak, żeby pehametr wskazał jej właściwy odczyn czasem 5 dokładnych płukań to za mało! A to gładkie szkło!

Bardziej bym się przejmował czystością ręcznie mytych naczyń. Szczególnie miejsca takie jak np. między ząbkami widelca. Żeby je domyć tak dokładnie jak zmywarka, trzeba by operować silną chemią, szczotką i innymi narzędziami na każdym sztućcu itd. z osobna. Takie zmywanie zajmie godzinę. A kto ma tyle czasu?

Oczywiście znam osoby, które mają zmywarkę, ale jej praktycznie nie używają. One po prostu nie mają co robić i mycie naczyń to dla nich metoda na zapełnienie czasu... Ślęczą nad zlewem non stop.

----------


## ja14

Czy ktokolwiek widzial zmywarke, ktora potrafi domyc garnek po rosole? Chodzi o osad, ktory powstaje na bocznych sciankach garnka podczas dlugiego gotowania miesa. Ja mam juz trzecia zmywarke, kazda innego producenta, zadna tego nie potrafila.

----------


## marcel232

Tak moja zona  :smile: 

a tak na powaznie od zawsze uzywamy zmywarki Ariston (padlo pytanie o producenta dlatego podaje nawze). 
zawsze kupujemy te najdrozsze (nie to ze sie psuja ale pierwsza zostala w 'starym mieszkaniu', druga kupilismy tesciom a trzecia do naszego domu  :smile:  )
nigdy nie trzeba nic domywac, szorowac, itp. 
jedyne co trzeba zrobic to widzac mocno zabrudzone naczynia (wspomniane garnki) nastawic mocniejszy program

----------


## Jastrząb

> Czy ktokolwiek widzial zmywarke, ktora potrafi domyc garnek po rosole? Chodzi o osad, ktory powstaje na bocznych sciankach garnka podczas dlugiego gotowania miesa. Ja mam juz trzecia zmywarke, kazda innego producenta, zadna tego nie potrafila.


Akurat taki garnek po rosole to pikus. Sa gorsze brudy. Moja zmywarka domywa wszystko. Naczynia zaroodporne po pieczeniu. Zero problemu. Fakt, ze jak satak zabrudzone rzeczy, to raczej nie nastawiam krotkiego, 30-minutowego programu.

marcin

----------


## Baba_Budowniczy

> Poprzedni wpis konkretnie nie na temat ale...
> 
> co do problemu to nalezy sprawdzic uszczelniacz ktory laczy gorna 'karuzele' z tylem zmywarki. 
> 
> po kilku latach guma potrafi ulec uszkodzeniu i wtedy woda ucieka 'bokiem'. 
> 
> wlasnie takim objawem sa niedomyte naczynia na gornym (ruchomym) koszu. 
> 
> gdyby naczynia nie byly domywane rowniez na dolnym wtedy problemem bylyby zapchane filtry, ewentualnie uszkodzona pompa.



Potwierdzam w kwestii gumy. Poza pompą może być jeszcze grzałka, ale tu już miałbyś komunikat o błędzie.
 Właśnie niedawno pożegnałam sześcioletniego Whirlpoola, serwisant stwierdził, że najczęściej właśnie jeżdżą do takich egzemplarzy  :wink:  W mojej św. pamięci wymieniliśmy prawie wszystko oprócz programatora. Na koniec i ten szlag trafił.

Wcześniej miałam Bosha, teraz też. Z garnkiem po rosole (u nas raczej wokiem  :wink: ) i podobnymi kwestiami radzi sobie super.
Co do detergentów - są środki myjące eko, tylko trzeba poszukać. Choćby w Rossmannie. Można nawet uzywać indyjskich orzechów jak ktoś już chce być hipereko.

Przeciwnicy zmywarki są oczywiście fanami OSOBISTEGO zmywania naczyń... Jak słyszę o "rączkach naszych kochanych żon" szlag mnie trafia przyznam.

----------


## Jarek.P

> Praktyka wygląda mniej więcej tak:
> 1/oszczędność czasu 
> hmm..., a zatem dlaczego nikt nie uwzględnia układania naczyń w zmywarce /rzadko zdarza się a raczej w ogóle, że naczyń nie trzeba jeszcze poprzestawiać poupychać przed samym zmywaniem/ oraz "rozpakowania" zmywarki do szafek. W przypadku ręcznego zmywania po naczynia na ogół sięga się wprost z suszarki i nie trzeba ich ani układać ani rozkładać.
> 
> MIT OBALONY!!!


W którym miejscu obalony? Gdzie tu jest jakiekolwiek porównanie czasu straconego na zmywanie ręczne pełnego ładunku zmywarki z tym, co potrzeba na jej załadunek i rozładunek? Pomijając już nawet fakt, że nikt nie broni sięgac po naczynia wprost ze zmywarki, podobnie, jak piszesz o sięganiu wprost z suszarki.




> 2/Oszczędność pieniędzy, energii, tu krótko:
> 
> przeciętny detergent do zmywania kosztuje w przeliczeniu na jeden cykl ok. 40-50 gr ponadto zmywarki na cykl zużywają ok. 1kwh. Zatem 40gr+ ok. 50-65gr = 1 zł za zmywanie. Już z czystej uczciwości nie liczę nabłyszczacza i soli bo to w sumie pewnie wyjdzie ok. 5-10 gr za cykl. 
> 
> MIT OBALONY!!!


W którym miejscu jest obalony? Poproszę o kalkulację kosztu zmywania ręcznego dla porównania.





> 3/Jakość zmywania - niemal sterylna
> Kiedyś czytałem fajne hasło "calgonit życzy smacznego". Każdy użytkownik zmywarki zrozumie jego głęboki sens kiedy podczas rozpakowywania zmywarki spostrzeże, że skapująca z naczyń substancja nie jest li tylko czystą wodą ale zwiera "coś" ekstra! co po wyschnięciu pozostawia białe zacieki na dolnej ściance zmywarki. Uspokoi go nieco rzut oka na emaliowane naczynia /tam nasz calgonit maskuje się świetnie/ szklanki jednak nie pozostawią umysłu spokojnym drążąc go pytaniem na które nie znajdzie odpowiedzi: "wsypałem za dużo proszku, za mało nabłyszczacza, czy może za dużo soli?”
> 
> W końcu zmęczony pytaniami o sens życia /co w tym przypadku ma jak najgłębsze uzasadnienie/ zaczerpnie łyk - w trudzie przyniesionej ze sklepu lub co gorsza dotachanej z osiedlowego źródełka w 5-litrowym baniaku oligoceńskiego zdrowej wody-tak polecanej przez starszych sąsiadów i zatroskanych teściów; wychowanych i wykarmionych na tradycyjnym zmywaku, a nieświadomych wojny jaką każdego dnia toczy - kapitulując przed... sterylną szklanką... 
> 
> MIT OBALONY!!!


Będę nudny, ale spytam ponownie: co tak właściwie jest tutaj obalone, bo chyba nie nadążam. 




> 4/Zdrowie rąk naszych kochanych żon i naszych 
> 
> Prawda…, ale!
> Skutki z powodu ilości spożywanej chemii wraz ze „sterylnie czystymi naczyniami” są nieproporcjonalnie większe aniżeli ból oraz dolegliwości, który nierzadko towarzyszą tradycyjnemu zmywaniu, zwłaszcza u osób z np.: atopowym zapaleniem skóry lub innymi dolegliwościami skórnymi. 
> 
> MIT OBALONY!!!


Nie chcę się znów powtarzać, więc może spytam tylko: możesz napisać coś więcej na temat owych straszliwych skutków? 





> NIE POLECAM ZMYWARKI NIKOMU, NIE ŻYCZĘ JEJ NAJGORSZEMU WROGOWI. ŚWIADOMIE NIE PODAŁEM MODELI URZĄDZEŃ W KTÓRYCH SPOTKAŁEM SIĘ Z OPISANYMI PRZEZE MNIE PRZYPADKAMI. PODAM JEDYNIE, ŻE SĄ TO ZMYWARKI NAJPOPULARNIEJSZYCH MAREK W POLSCE.


A proszę bardzo możesz nie polecać, możesz nie życzyć, twoja wola. Ale rób to jakoś rzetelniej, bo to co powyżej... delikatnie mówiąc kupy się nie trzyma.

J.

----------


## Baba_Budowniczy

Sporo osób walczy w PL z TV, niektórzy z komórką albo komputerem, kolega ze zmywarką.
Są i tacy co walczą z prysznicem, myciem zębów i medycyną konwencjonalną. Ot hobby. A ze dziwne? Bywa.

Rzeczowość argumentów jest bez znaczenia, ważne że tekstu dużo i moze ktoś po ilości uzna, że to mądre.

----------


## ja14

> Akurat taki garnek po rosole to pikus. Sa gorsze brudy. Moja zmywarka domywa wszystko. Naczynia zaroodporne po pieczeniu. Zero problemu. Fakt, ze jak satak zabrudzone rzeczy, to raczej nie nastawiam krotkiego, 30-minutowego programu.
> 
> marcin


Akurat naczynia zaroodporne po pieczeniu to mi tez domywa bez problemu. Tylko ten garnek po rosole... Ale widze, ze tylko ja mam ten problem?
Dziwne. A namaczacie to jakos wczesniej czy co?

----------


## Baba_Budowniczy

Nie... Ale inna sprawa, ze z rosołem się rzadko bawimy  :wink:

----------


## Jastrząb

> Sporo osób walczy w PL z TV, niektórzy z komórką albo komputerem, kolega ze zmywarką.
> Są i tacy co walczą z prysznicem, myciem zębów i medycyną konwencjonalną. Ot hobby. A ze dziwne? Bywa.
> 
> Rzeczowość argumentów jest bez znaczenia, ważne że tekstu dużo i moze ktoś po ilości uzna, że to mądre.


Podpisuje sie pod tym.
A z mojego doswiadczenia wynika, ze tacy walczacy najczesciej nie maja pojecia o czym pisza. Nigdy nie posiadali np, takiej zmywarki, ale wiedza jaka to ona jest ble i do dupy.
Zmywarka kosztuje. Ba, po jakims czasie sie zepsuje czy tez zuzyje. Jak wszystko na tym swiecie.
Widok "suszarki na zlewem" jak i pracochlonne szorowanie garow rekami jak widac dla niektorych jest bezcenne. 
Co kto lubi.

marcin

----------


## Jastrząb

> Akurat naczynia zaroodporne po pieczeniu to mi tez domywa bez problemu. Tylko ten garnek po rosole... Ale widze, ze tylko ja mam ten problem?
> Dziwne. A namaczacie to jakos wczesniej czy co?


Nic nie namaczamy.
Jesli zas nie domywa sie tylko garnek po rosole, to zadna tragedia moim zdaniem, mozna go recznie zawsze przeciez umyc. Chyba ze codziennie rosol gotujesz  :Smile: 
Niedomywanie sie 1 rzeczy nie dyskwalifikuje zmywarki. Ja mam rzeczy ktore czasem trzeba umyc, ktore sie nie mieszcza do zmywarki.  To tez zmywarki jako takiej nie dyskwalifijue przeciez.

marcin

----------


## Jarek.P

Garnek po rosole to mały pikuś. Dyskusje n/t jakie to zmywarki są złe zdarzają się regularnie i ta bynajmniej nie jest pierwsza jaką widzę, przypomnieliście mi jednak duuży wątek na ten temat jaki toczył się kilka lat temu na grupie dyskusyjnej pl.rec.dom. Tamże padł koronny argument, że zmywarka jest do dupy, bo blacha do ciast z piekarnika się nie mieści.  :big grin: 

J.

----------


## firewall

Największa zaleta zmywarki to że brudne naczynia nie lądują w zlewozmywaku... tylko od razu w zmywarce. I od razu czyściutko i przyjemnie. :tongue:

----------


## gahan

Ktoś, kto wymyślił zmywarkę ( i automatyczną pralkę) powinien dostać nobla ( a może już dostał? )  :smile: 
Nie wiem jak ja mogłam tyle życia przeżyć bez zmywarki :smile:  

No, a tak poważnie - do mojej starej kuchni nie pakowałam już zmywarki, bo wiedziałam,że jest "na wylocie" i kupię do nowej, w nowym domu.Jako,że w starej wszystko mi się sypało, łącznie z małą termą do podgrzewania wody  byłam zmuszona ciepłą wodę do mycia nosić w wiaderku  z łazienki- i tu miałam ogląd ile ja tej wody zużywam do zmywania. Organizowałam dwa "główne"  mycia : po śniadaniu i po obiedzie. Przynosiłam za każdym razem po 5l ciepłej wody, drugie tyle schodziło do płukania. Nie trudno policzyć - wychodziło ok. 20l, do tego wiecznie pełny zlew, bo nikomu się kubka w zimnej wodzie nie chciało myć. Przyszedł moment,że czułam się jak "Główna Pomywaczka" . Ale w perspektywie przeprowadzka - więc wytrzymałam :smile: 
I oto mam zmywarkę - zlewozmywak pusty - a jak zlewozmywak pusty to i kuchnia o niebo przyjemniejsza do ogarnięcia; rodzinkę wyszkoliłam,że  od razu naczynia wkładają do zmywarki, żadnego machania ściereczką i wycierania. Udaje się zmywać raz dziennie - czyli wychodzi 10 l, do tego drobne mycie w zlewozmywaku przy gotowaniu obiadu - ale i tak wychodzi na korzyść, jeśli chodzi o wodę. Jestem przeszczęśliwa :smile:  Jaka wygoda i szybkie sprzątanie :smile:  Już mnie nikt nie przekona ( a próbowano),że zmywarka się nie kalkuluje.
Wybaczcie nowicjuszowi  te hymny pochwalne na cześć zmywarki - podobnie "piałam", jak przed laty kupiłam automat do prania - a dawno, dawno temu prałam jeszcze w pralce wirnikowej. 
 Śmieję się,że moimi najlepszymi "przyjaciółmi" w domu są zmywarka i centralny odkurzacz :smile:

----------


## rybniczanin

Ludzie ale po co ta dyskusja. Przecież wszystkie wynalazki służą nam. Tylko człowiek zawsze widzi w tym najwięcej pozytywów. Tylko po głębszym zastanowieniu się automatycznie i bezmyślnie przyjmujemy negatywy. Wszystko w imię rozwoju i wygody.

----------


## marynata

> każda ze zmywarek ma zarówno swoje wady jak i zalety. Najbardziej denerwuje mnie zawsze spłukiwanie naczyń przed wstawieniem ich do zmywarki, a później i tak czasami wychodzą niedomyte... ale nie wiem, czy to wina akurat mojego modelu, czy większość z tych urządzeń tak ma. Dodam, iż model który wybrałam do najtańszych nie należał - z garnkiem po rosole itp. jeszcze nie eksperymentowałam, bo zazwyczaj mi się nie mieści i myję go tradycyjnie


Hmmm,ja nie spłukuję naczyń,resztki zgarniam do kosza i wstawiam do zmywarki.
Jeżeli masz niedomyte naczynia to albo masz zatkane sito,albo zle układasz naczynia,bądz zmywarka zalazła tłuszczem i kamieniem (ważne żeby zmiękczać wodę).
Wymyj filtr i włącz samą zmywarkę ze specjalnym płynem do mycia zmywarek.

ed
Właściwie to nie wiem komu i po co odpowiadam,bo przejrzałam Twoje posty i Ty po prostu coś tam sobie reklamujesz odnośnikami umieszczonymi w tekście.

----------


## Amelia 2

Moje dziecko najchętniej jada pomidorówkę więc też często mam do mycia garnek po rosole i też się nie domywa  :big grin: ale to garnek ze stali nierdzewnej a stal mocno się nagrzewa i tłuszcz na niej się zapieka zanim zostanie zmyty. Dobrze jest przed włożeniem garnka do zmywarki przelecieć wnętrze gąbką z płynem lub spłukać ciepłą wodą i wytrzeć ręcznikiem papierowym. Czasami mam niedomyte talerze gdy dziecię przyniesie je zaschnięte po 2 dniach a nie zauważę i nie odmoczę :big grin:

----------


## gahan

Zauważyłam,że czasem mam niedomyte talerze głębokie - bo mają taki trochę miskowaty kształt  (faktycznie są głębokie) i jak je ułożę jeden za drugim jak lecą przegródki to strumień wody ciężko domywa. Teraz muszę pilnować,żeby je kłaść w większych odstępach. Garnek po rosole domywa spokojnie ( a gotuję często).

Natomiast martwią mnie szklanki - zaczęły się robić białawe, szczególnie te po nutelli, dzieci je często używają. Czy to wina szkła? Inne szklanki z cienkiego szkła, chociaż mniej używane są czyste.

I dalej   - jak praktycznie rozwiązujecie dobór programu do zawartości zmywarki ? Po obiedzie, czasem dopiero wieczorem włączam zmywarkę  i wiadomo,że znajdą się w niej i szklanki, i filiżanki, talerze i gary. Jak chcę,żeby gary były dobrze umyte musiałabym najlepiej włączyć program auto, ale jednak bierze o wiele więcej wody i myje na wyższej temp. - i tu boję się o szklanki i filiżanki -bo im chyba nie służy.
Z kolei programy eco nie zawsze domyją z kolei garnki - jak coś bardziej zabrudzonego to muszę poprawić.
Czy wobec tego  myjecie garnki razem z resztą, czy też może odkładacie na osobne mycie w wyższej temp.?

Wybaczcie  nowicjuszowi naiwne pytania, ale jestem ciekawa jak to sobie oragnizujecie :smile:

----------


## marynata

U mnie stoją naczynia nieraz i 3 dni w zmywarce i nic nie zasycha.
Używam jedynie programu auto (zmywarka automatycznie poprzez jakiś tam czujnik zabrudzenia wody dobiera sobie temperaturę zmywania). Jest to przedział 40-65 st zdaje się.Zdarza mi się otworzyć zmywarkę w trakcie i wewnątrz jest gorąco.
Jedynie co sprawia czasami trudność zmywarce,to umycie naczyń po jajecznicy-ale jajko jak czytam to ciężki przypadek.
Do zmywarki wkładam wszystko bez segregowania-gar z rosołu razem ze szklankami.Nie ma problemu.Nigdy nie zdarzyło mi się uszkodzenie naczyń.Szklanki/filiżanki kładziemy na górnej półce,a tam woda ze zraszacza ma inne ciśnienie.
Niekiedy miałam nalot na delikatniejszych szklankach,ale podejrzewam że to wina momentami twardszej wody.Ludzie z uzdatniaczami wody,która ma stałą twardość czy też miękkość nie narzekają na to.
Używasz tabletek czy wszystkiego osobno?

----------


## gahan

Używam póki co  tabletek, ale niektórzy twierdzą,że jednak lepiej płyn i proszek, więc na pewno spróbuję, tylko  muszę zakupić ( tyle,że nie bardzo wiem jakiej firmy wybrać).

Co do szkła - ktoś mi mówił, że szkło gorszej jakości ( a takie są chyba szklanki z grubego szkła po nutelli ) po jakimś czasie właśnie robi się matowe i białawe od wysokiej temperatury mycia ( wiadomo, ręcznie w 50 -60stC się nigdy nie zmywało )).  Bo inne szklanki -czyste.

Dziś włączyłam program auto  i śledziłam licznik wody z ciekawości ile program weźmie wody. Bo teoretycznie  bierze w przedziale od 8-17 l ; 
Praktycznie: 18 l. Poprzednim razem - też 18l.  
No i temp. - bo skoro program sam "wyczuwa" poziom brudu i dostosowuje temp. mycia, to pewnie decyduja o tym brudne gary  i dla nich podwyższa , a dla szkła taka wys.temp,nie  jest korzystna.

----------


## marynata

Ja ze zmywarki korzystam półtora roku i to bielenie szklanek widziałam okresowo i też takie moje są wnioski.Szklanki cały czas mniej więcej takie/te same.
Spróbuj może dosypać soli do dozownika,poobserwujesz,może jednak woda za twarda.

Co do większego zużycia wody dla auto,może,ale jak zaczniesz segregować mycie,to wtedy będziesz włączała zmywarkę częściej i też kłopot z magazynowaniem brudnych naczyń będzie.

----------


## gahan

Ok, dzięki marynata;  raczej nie uśmiecha mi się segregowanie mycia; kupię jeszcze osobno płyn i proszek i potestuję. Może te drobne "niedomycia" to wina kostek, a nie złego programu. Albo przerzucę się  głównie na auto i przeboleję większe zużycie wody.

----------


## marynata

Ja się na początku też obawiałam że szklane naczynia się będą bardziej niszczyć czy coś,ale nic takiego nie nastąpiło.
Poeksperymentuj troszkę z innymi kostkami.Ja używam na codzień finish powerball,ale jak mi braknie kupuję te 5 w 1 z Lidla i są też bardzo ok.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Poeksperymentuj troszkę z innymi kostkami.Ja używam na codzień finish powerball,ale jak mi braknie kupuję te 5 w 1 z Lidla i są też bardzo ok.


Jesli cokolwiek sie niedomywa to moim zdaniem trzeba zaczac od dosypywania extra soli zmiekczajacej. W miekkiej wodzie detergent czy to z kostki czy to z osobnego plynu zadziala znacznie skuteczniej.
Zona wspominala ostatnio ze kupila kostki Ludwika (tak jak popularny plyn do mycia) i ze jest bardziej zadowolona niz z jakiegos finish'a wlasnie.

marcin

----------


## marynata

Tak,tak oczywiście-o twardej wodzie napomknęłam już wyżej.
Każdy musi sobie sam poeksperymentować w zakresie wody i kostek,to nie ulega wątpliwości.

----------


## yaiba83

Każda zmywarka ma możliwość ustawiania ilości soli i nabłyszczacza. Na początku trzeba trochę poeksperymentować, by dobrać odpowiednie nastawy. A potem to już samo idzie  :big grin:

----------


## megler

> Największa zaleta zmywarki to że brudne naczynia nie lądują w zlewozmywaku... tylko od razu w zmywarce. I od razu czyściutko i przyjemnie.


Zgadzam się  :smile:  czyściutko.. i żona nie jest naburmuszona, że po 2 godzinach spędzonych przy gotowaniu musi jeszcze godzinke wszystko sama szorować, lub, co gorsza, wysyła do tego mnie  :big grin:  Dzięki Bogu za zmywarki  :wink:

----------


## lukrecja66

Zadowolona żona to podstawa  :Smile: 
Zmywarka się przydaje. Pamiętam, jak moja mam mówiła, że nie chce zmywarki, bo co ona ma po dwóch osobach zmywania, ale jak się wszyscy zjadą na święta czy chociażby obiad w niedzielę, to tylko jej się oczy świecą, że nie stoi i nie zmywa  :Smile: 
Fajne są zmywarki parowe. Para lepiej usuwa zabrudzenia i dezynfekuje naczynia.

----------


## Amelia 2

Sól do zmywarki trzeba dawać zawsze! nawet stosując super kostki 15 w jednym  :big grin:  gdy wchodziły na rynek kostki to sama uwierzyłam reklamom że mają one w sobie wszystko i już po kilku myciach bez dodatkowo sypanej soli zmywarka nie wypuściła wody... macher zdjął boczną obudowę i pokazał mi sieć cieniutkich rureczek którymi krąży woda i które kamień błyskawicznie zatyka!
Mój Bosch ma 17 lat i trzyma się całkiem dobrze  :yes:  na niedomywanie zaschniętych resztek mam sprawdzony sposób - w czasie pracy zmywarki, gdy już nagrzeje się woda to na kilkanaście minut zatrzymuję, wszystko się odmacza i efekt końcowy jest ok.

----------


## stilla

Teraz niektóre zmywarki mają specjalny program na takie zaschnięte resztki. Dzięki tej  technologii,  TrueSteam bodajże, strumienie pary są tak silne, że usuwają praktycznie wszystkie przypalone i przyschnięte resztki.

----------


## lukrecja66

To prawda, para dużo lepiej usuwa zabrudzenia, zarówno w zmywarkach jak i pralkach. Lepiej też dla alergików, większość zanieczyszczeń i alergenów zostaje usunięta.

----------

